# Please help pick a paint color



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oggy bleacher said:


> This little square room has been off white, off lavender, grey, tan, and green in a little over a week. we can't decide on a paint color! The floor lighting is good but it has no windows. There are 7 doors and it's only 6x6 so the little room is the hub of the house and got the mosaic tile treatment. My friend is having a hard time deciding and I thought I should ask for other opinions before buying another sample pint of paint. the rest of the house is mostly neutral cool colors.


I like the virtual painting program from Benjamin Moore best.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

I would pick up the blue in your tile by going with a light blue/grey color. Nothing too dark. You wanna accent that floor not compete with it.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

All the wood doors make this a hard color match. we're leaning towards untinted white but a light gray or blue is also an option.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

light gray is the winner! It's called Collonade Gray by Sherwin Williams.
Maybe a wall decoration will be the final touch.
case closed.


----------



## beeristhebest (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm glad you chose that. I was looking at this earlier. It would be hard to find a color to go with the center piece on the floor.


----------

